# Hunting on Sunday



## Ken N Tx (Apr 10, 2015)

I had everything planned and had told my wife I would not be going to church with her on Sunday.

 My wife reminded me that Sunday was the Sabbath Day and hunting a trophy buck should not be part of the Sabbath.   However.....

 1. I scouted the area all summer.

 2. I searched out the best location for my tree-stand.

 3. I set it all up a month ahead of time.

 4. I trailed the herd.

 5. I picked out a trophy buck.

 6. Two days before opening day I rechecked every aspect of the hunt.

 7. Everything was in place.

 8. Sunday morning, I woke up at 2 am.

 9. I put on my camo, loaded my pack, set out for my stand.

 10. This was destined to be an epic hunt.

 11. As I approached my deer stand, I called my wife and told her I had  decided not to hunt on the Sabbath and would meet her at church.

.
*[FONT=&quot]The Sunday sermon was entitled "The Lord Works In Mysterious Ways".[/FONT]*


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 10, 2015)

Good plan after all.


----------



## Shirley (Apr 10, 2015)

:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Pappy (Apr 10, 2015)

I can't bear-ly stand it.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Raven (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks Ken, that made me laugh and laughter is good.


----------

